# tall women in heels



## MissToodles (May 23, 2007)

Is it "fair" for someone taller than their partner to go out and about in heels? Personally, I don't really care but I've read many stories about how insecure the other party feels about such a thing.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 23, 2007)

I'm 6ft tall and my husband is 5ft10, and Art is perfectly comfortable when I wear high heels. I don't wear heels all that much, though, simply because I'm tall enough, and at my weight (450lb) high heels hurt after a while. Some men may be insecure about taller women in heels, but other men absolutely love it. If there's any doubt, simply ask.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 23, 2007)

I wear heels a lot. But I don't have to wear them. I guess if I was with someone that felt akward with me being that much taller than I guess I would wear flatter shoes. I have to say that most men that have dated me like the fact that Im taller.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 23, 2007)

Most of the guys that I've dated didn't mind the heel issue. I would stand at 6'3" or 6'5" depending on the heel.

Some people seem to really enjoy that. Besides, being in heels is enhancing physically; as it lifts up your derrière.  

One more thing though, I don't wear heels for too long and I always take cabs.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 23, 2007)

I personally would not mind, but I also don't think it's gonna come up with me because I'm 6' 6". That said, I've always WANTED to date someone taller than me just to see what it's like. Probably not going to happen, either.

But I don't think it would bother me if I were shorter. Easy to say, hard to prove.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 23, 2007)

It has never bothered me if the lady accompanying me was taller than I, regardless of whether she was wearing heels or not. I have, however, gone out with several ladies who fretted about that possibility. In fact, my own experience is that women seem to worry more about this than men do.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (May 23, 2007)

Why not ask the fellow how he feels about it? the idea is for both of you to be comfortable with each other.

My vote: Go ahead and wear whatever makes you feel great. 

On the few occasions that I've seen a woman with a shorter man, I've thought, "wow, are they every lucky; they obviously really like each other". I guess it's because society seems to think the guy should be the taller one in the couple. But then, we all know what society should do with it's hang ups about size stereotypes....


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2007)

i am 4 inches taller than my husband and i tower over him barefoot so heels dont really make that big of a difference. He is amused by the novelty of his amazon wife  He tends to quote Deuce Bigalow "That's a Huge Bitch" when i wear heels.. so i dont think he's bothered by it. I dont typically wear heels just cuz it hurts my feet though


----------



## elle camino (May 23, 2007)

one of my best friends is over 6 feet tall (barefoot), and i don't think i've ever seen her leave the house without at least 3 inch heels on. and the fact that she doesn't care/isn't insecure about towering over people is one of my favorite things about her.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 23, 2007)

I'm 5'7" and my bf is 5'11" and I'll wear heals. I usually end up the same height as him, or maybe a bit taller, depending on the shoes, and depending on what type of she's he's wearing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 24, 2007)

I'm 6' 3", and have spent enough of my life taller than most people around me that I honestly get very wierded out when I run into someone taller than I am. I'm enough of a dom that I enjoy my women shorter than I am; in most cases, the shorter the better. I have a friend who's all of 4' 10" and barely reaches my ribcage. I just plain love looking down at her when she's standing close to me. So I don't think I'd be cool with heels putting a girl above my head.


----------



## JustPlainJim (May 24, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather like it. Then again, I'm attracted to tall women.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 24, 2007)

I'm a little over 5'11". There's a woman that I might be with that is nearly the same height is me. I have an odd attraction to women near my height.  
Heels are great in my book. They're really smexy.  

I tend to go for women near my height or below, but if I don't get that: I don't give a flying f***.  Tall women can definitely be just as sexy... and sometimes sexier. Long legs much? :wubu:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm a little over 5'11". There's a woman that I might be with that is nearly the same height is me. I have an odd attraction to women near my height.
> Heels are great in my book. They're really smexy.
> 
> I tend to go for women near my height or below, but if I don't get that: I don't give a flying f***.  Tall women can definitely be just as sexy... and sometimes sexier. Long legs much? :wubu:


 
Damn, you win that point.

Hrmm... long legs vs. short bodies...


----------



## Brenda (May 24, 2007)

I am 6'0 and have found most of the men I have dated liked when I wore heels. As I go out dancing far less now than when I was dating I rarely wear them. If my partner had an issue with them it would not be a big deal not to wear them.

Brenda


----------



## Chimpi (May 24, 2007)

Well, I do not think it is unfair at all, to answer the question simply.

On a personal note, I am a guy that severely dislikes heels, and encourage my girlfriend never to wear them (which will always be her choice, when it all boils down). *Shrugs*
However, as is evident thus far, many guys like women taller than themselves, so it is definately a fair ball game.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 24, 2007)

oh to be taller...I can dream. Even in heels I'm short.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 26, 2007)

I have to revise my opinion a little. The other night when I was working, one of the girls from pharmacy came in to buy something, and she was wearing platform sandals. About... 1.5-2" at the toe, and at least half a foot heel. I nearly dropped what I was doing. DAMN she was hot. I mean, I've never really noticed her that way before, she's good looking but not really my type. Now, she wasn't taller than me, but our eyes were almost level. So I don't know about taller (I hate looking up at people if I'm standing), but tall heels = hot.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

In the past I haven't worn heels much cause they're not overly comfortable for me, BUT in the past year, I've begun wearing them more. I'm 5'3-4".... and with heels I'm STILL short. A guy I was dating was 6' tall... and the guy I'm dating now is 6', so I like wearing heels. 

Besides... they make me feel more sexy... rawr...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 26, 2007)

I'm 5'11"...and I have to say, if I could find a girl who is taller than me, willing to date me, and okay with wearing heels around me, I'd be all for it. Heels are hot on a woman, and if a woman was my height or perhaps a bit taller, heels might put her boobies at face level...

mmmm...boobies...*drool*

ummm....errr...anyway, in all seriousness, I think it would be awesome...my biggest problem isn't my confidence, it tends to be that most women want or prefer a male who is taller than them...it is preprogrammed by society to be that way...or so it seems to me. 

Anyway, I like it when a woman is similar in height to me...I like looking a girl in the eyes...I like tall women. Much like I like fat women.  :happy:


----------



## KnottyOne (May 27, 2007)

I'm 5'6, shortest guy in my family, my 11 yr old brother is already 5'1, so needless to say that I have a xcore Napoleonic complex. The worst time I ever felt it though was a few years ago and I was dating a girl who was 6'. Yea... jus seein us next to each other was funny. The worst was when we went to the winter formal and she wore 5 or 6 inch heels. Yea... i was slightly bitter, as if I didnt look short next to her to begin with, now it just looked funny. 

So ever since then I have seriously not liked it when girls who are alrwady taller then me wear heels, it's like sure, jus destroy my ego even more. But if a girl is shorter then me, I'm cool with it, heels can be hot as long as it's not making them like a foot taller then me.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (May 27, 2007)

I don't have any problem going out with women who are taller, with or without heels. I guess the Napolean complex never hit me as I am 5-4.


----------



## Shala (May 28, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> i am 4 inches taller than my husband and i tower over him barefoot so heels dont really make that big of a difference. He is amused by the novelty of his amazon wife  He tends to quote Deuce Bigalow "That's a Huge Bitch" when i wear heels.. so i dont think he's bothered by it. I dont typically wear heels just cuz it hurts my feet though



I loved reading this post. I am currently crushing on a guy who is nearly 4 inches shorter than me. In the past I've always gone the "only taller than me" route. Then this guy comes along and bam! All of a sudden, I am rethinking my old ways.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 28, 2007)

What a great topic!

Anyways im 5'10" so this issue has haunted me for a long time. For some reason I've always dated shorter men. I don't know why. I never really thought the outside was more important then the inside. But in some ways it has bugged me. I don't personally like feeling like King Kong standing by my guy. Although again in the end love rules all  

I've never really wore heels because they always killed my feet. I think I must be doing something wrong. But now I have a new b/f who happens to be tall *shocker* so I'm thinking I wanna get the heels a try again since everyone says how sexy they make them feel. Any suggestion girls as to what heels to buy? I don't wanna spend a HUGE HUGE amount but I'm willing to spend a decent amount on something thats comfortable and looks hot. I need help!


----------

